# Visa at re-entry by car from Oman for kids visiting



## Johan Harsta (Nov 11, 2011)

My kids will be visiting for Christmas, and we plan to take them to Oman for a couple of days, by car, and then return to Dubai.

Notes:
- My wife and I are residents of UAE/Dubai (in our Canadian passports).
- My kids are Swedish citizens, so they will get a UAE visa on arrival at the airport (single entry).

Questions:
i) I am pretty sure all of us can get an Oman visa on arrival (also by car), is that correct?
ii) What happens when we return to UAE from Oman? Will my kids be able to get another UAE visa on arrival, when arriving by car from Oman?


Appreciate your help!


Thanks,
/Johan


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Oman Visa
Frequently Asked Questions (FAQ's)

UAE 
Dubai visa free on arrival nationalities

I believe your kids will repay for single entry visa... it would be easier if they come back on residency visa...


----------

